

RFC 7239: Forwarded HTTP Extension - mmoya
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7239

======
mmoya
At last some standard for the variety described in
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/16042648/253049](http://stackoverflow.com/a/16042648/253049)

